# Winter trapping



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

It is a little late to be asking about this cuz winter is already here
But what do you all do during the time when the ground is frozen solid. How do you cut the trap beds and such? Any other tips on winter trapping

I am already getting the snares out but would like to try some more trapping later this year, I probably should have predug the trap beds and what not but never got around to it.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite set for winter canines is a "never caught anything, remake set." You just dig out all the snow and dirt like a catch circle would look. Then make a small mound in the middle of it and dig a trap bed out with a good spade hammer. You can bed the trap in waxed dry dirt and cover it with a layer of buckwheat hulls and cover with very dry dirt. For this set I like to use only gland lure, urine and a good call lure on a high point near the set. I have had good luck with this set clear into Jan. and Feb. Hope it works, good luck!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

depending on what your trapping this can be the best time of year im just starting to get really serious about getting a long line out now since we got some snow


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

When theres snow on the ground I like to go with snares. I have found that you can run many times more snares than you can footholds in the winter. For speed and how effective they are, snares are hard to beat IMO.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mostly snares and conibears for me the footholds only come out now for the rats and the problem critters you know like the 1 **** thats smart enough to go from the back of a conibear cubbi grab the bait and go over it again normally offseting the trap in this process


----------

